# October MD/DC/VA herf



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Seems like it's been forever since I last herfed with my MD/DC/VA crew. I'll be home for the first time October 11th-14th, so I was wondering if anyone else is game for a herf on one of those days (probably not the 14th, since I have to fly back that day). Post if you got time/place suggestions, or if you are interested in attending.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree, we need to get together. I need to make it to one since it seems something always comes up. I will warn everyone, if UK is playing I might be a little late, especially in October. We have some games coming up that should be real...well let me be honest, we are going to get killed. LSU and Florida. After the game, I will be ready to go. :tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

No can do for me...I'll be in Soloman's! Haven't herfed in a while either. What's wrong with us?!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Have a good time Sean and everyone who attends, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'm down like 4 flat tires. Someone offer up something? We can do LCP if no one has anything.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Addiction said:


> I'm down like 4 flat tires. Someone offer up something? We can do LCP if no one has anything.


I dunno bout LCP since thats far and the only car I will have to drive is the mustang and that thing is awaiting death lol. I was thinking either the Frederick or Ellicott City Davidus.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Bump for others

I cannot make it out that way this weekend.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> I dunno bout LCP since thats far and the only car I will have to drive is the mustang and that thing is awaiting death lol. I was thinking either the Frederick or Ellicott City Davidus.


Whichever is close to Leesburg, I'm all over it. Just let me know the details.


----------

